# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  سوالات ازمون ماز را میشه رایگان گیر آورد؟

## f.r.ch.m.7871

سلام بچه ها سوالای ازمون مازو راس میگن که رایگان میشه گیر اورد؟؟؟اگه میشه ازکجا؟؟؟بنظرتون ارزش شرکت کردن داره؟

----------


## ali.rhm97

ما که رایگان ندیدیم در ضمن حرومه

----------


## f.r.ch.m.7871

منظورم قانونیه!

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> منظورم قانونیه!


هیچ جا نمیشه مفتی گیر اورد . مگه اینکه بورسیه بشید .بهشون پیام بدید شرایط بورسیه شدن رو بهتون میگن.

----------


## POOYAE

گشتم نبود نگرد نیس  :Yahoo (1):  از نظر قانونی مشکل داره / تنها راه اگه هزینه شو ندارید بورسیه بشید |

----------


## Nima1220

من رمز سوالا پارسالشونو دارم کسی خواست پیام خصوصی بده

----------


## ayl

ماز چیست آیا؟ آزمون آزمایشیه؟!!!!

----------


## yasintabriz

> ماز چیست آیا؟


آزمون آنلاین زیست شناسی
ر.ا: حتی اگه بشه گیر آورد هم کاره اخلاقی نیست که بدون اجازه استفاده کنید. بهتره شرکت کنید در آزمونشون

----------


## ayl

> آزمون آنلاین زیست شناسی
> ر.ا: حتی اگه بشه گیر آورد هم کاره اخلاقی نیست که بدون اجازه استفاده کنید. بهتره شرکت کنید در آزمونشون


آزمایشی یا به یه دردی میخوره؟

----------


## yasintabriz

> آزمایشی یا به یه دردی میخوره؟


قبلا بهتر بود الان افت کرده کیفیتش. کیفیت سوالاش خیلی خوب بود یه موقه و هدف آموزشی داشت

----------

